# 1yr old TT - want to refresh and renew interior. Help!



## nosha123 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi all

I love my 1 year old TT so much and want to treat her to a polish, clean and refurb. The dashboard (near glovebox) and the plastic trim near edges of door (where you can catch your foot getting in and out) is starting to look a bit scuffed and grubby. Hot water and soap doesn't seem to do the trick. Any ideas for a coloured polish or restorer I can use? Trim is almost black in colour.
Also - my floor mats are looking a bit dirty too. I have shampooed them once or twice already. Is there anywhere I can buy new mats of the same type and colour? Audi only seem to sell branded TT ones in black.. I want the carpet coloured ones that match my interior.
Any help and advice appreciated!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Plastics, I use back to black type products but WD40 brings it up, so does the "Mr Sheen" but gives a greasier finish IMO.
A bit drastic but for really dirty floor mats I give them a shampoo, then a scrub with a brush and (waits for the comments) peg it to the hedge an jet wash them to an inch of their life.

If you have a bath (only got walk in shower) then a soak and rinse in there could help to loosen the in-ground dirt or you could hire a carpet cleaner for the weekend?

Stu.


----------

